# AOC monitor is it good?



## Ankur (Feb 25, 2011)

Please let me know if you know how good this monitor is. I am looking for a monitor and the provider told me AOC LED is good, it has build in HDMI, Camera etc


----------



## MMM (Feb 25, 2011)

Ankur said:


> Please let me know if you know how good this monitor is. I am looking for a monitor and the provider told me AOC LED is good, it has build in HDMI, Camera etc


I use to have an AOC crt monitor while back and was a good monitor in quality and reliability....gave it away for new technology a big mistake.. Wish I still had it, sure beats these lcd monitors for gaming.

AOC do make good monitors IMO


----------



## dellxps420 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ankur said:


> Please let me know if you know how good this monitor is. I am looking for a monitor and the provider told me AOC LED is good, it has build in HDMI, Camera etc



AOC monitor are pretty good they are a underrated company not many people use them, there prices are pretty cheap to most off them dont have hdmi ports but they do have fully hdmi resolution


----------



## linkin (Feb 25, 2011)

As above, AOC make nice monitors but are underrated.


----------



## Ankur (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I found Samsung and LG monitors LED monitors 22 inch and were cheaper than AOC. 
* But they don't have inbuilt camera and hdmi I guess*


----------

